# drinking milk and water



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

hi all
when i went to argc they said to drink lots of milk and water when about to start treatment. as i am still ttc naturally at the moment - how important is it to drink water and milk??
eva


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

I think they are probably emphasising the need to keep yourself well hydrated as if you are dehydrated this could affect blood flow and therefore implantation. Water we all know is good for you, milk has the added benefit of protein in it aswell.

Ruth


----------

